# LINZ | Linz.Punkt | 63m | 19 fl



## RadiantBeamer (Jun 27, 2010)

Considering the fact that Linz is a rather small city (population 200000) in middle europe (Austria) it brought forth some nice highrise projects over the last five years. This is the newest one under construction, a condominium highrise with about 19 floors and 63 meters in height. Pictures taken from the official website http://www.linzpunkt.at and private sources.




























Pic from ongoing construction by *Klausr1981* (www.linzmobil.at):


----------



## RadiantBeamer (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## RadiantBeamer (Jun 27, 2010)

Progress made:


----------



## Himmelwärts (Jun 29, 2011)

great!!!
:cheers:


----------



## mengmeng888168 (Oct 27, 2011)

is that any diffrent from the two image but see it look beautifull


----------

